# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Outerspace?

## .jared.

Has anyone ever gone into outer-space in a dream? like flown superfast past stars and stuff? explored new planets? Swam in the fire of the sun? 


When i get good enough at lucid dreaming, this is what i am going to do.

----------


## Lucid_Diamonds

That sounds incredible. One thing that is pretty fun to do is turning on lights   :tongue2: . If you find yourself trapped inside your house or something... that would be the thing to do. 

I think that might be my next lucid too... or maybe fight some super elite ninja's. Of coarse, i would slow time down so i could see their every move.

----------


## Nikolaa

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *Has anyone ever gone into outer-space in a dream? like flown superfast past stars and stuff? explored new planets? Swam in the fire of the sun? *
> 
> 
> When i get good enough at lucid dreaming, this is what i am going to do.*



that was the first thing i was going to do when i got lucid,but i wasn't lucid enought to think regulary
so...........that is my firt plan,then haveing to figt a "super elite ninja" thx for the slow down tile idea  :wink2:

----------


## .jared.

My goal is to eventually be sucked into a black hole without losing lucidity.   ::shock::

----------


## Lucid_Diamonds

Yes, being sucked into the black hole would be really fun. Who knows where you would end up. Im sure your mind would conjure up something to be at the end. Sitting there is complete darkness while lucid wouldn't be that fun. My guess is the black hole leads you into another demension where dinosaurs roam the earth.

----------


## .jared.

> _Originally posted by Lucid_Diamonds_
> *Yes, being sucked into the black hole would be really fun. Who knows where you would end up. Im sure your mind would conjure up something to be at the end. Sitting there is complete darkness while lucid wouldn't be that fun. My guess is the black hole leads you into another demension where dinosaurs roam the earth.*



Yeah definitely. It would be cool because my mind would think of some weird place to take me. Also the ride going in would be cool.

----------


## Nikolaa

mabey the black whole wloud kill you,or you wloud go to a coma

----------


## .jared.

> _Originally posted by Nikolaa_
> *mabey the black whole wloud kill you,or you wloud go to a coma*



I highly highly doubt that. Unless you mean kill you in the dream and then you wake up. I know lots of examples of people dying in dreams and then they wake up.

----------


## Nikolaa

no i mean,mabey it wloud pull you in to another dimension thus devideing your body from your spirite

----------


## Umbrella

Maybe it would drop you down into a huuuuuuuuuuuge mountain of tacos...

----------


## Artie J

In answer to the original question, YES!  I flew into space, watching the Earth receed, then accelerating through the stars.  The really amazing thing was that at that point I turned my view, and the star field had a perfect 3 dimensional depth;  I really felt like I was flying through space surrounded by stars.  
Unfortunately, the dream faded pretty quickly, and I woke up.

I want to have an LD on the Next Gen Enterprise, go to 10 Forward, and try one of those crazy space drinks!

----------


## yellowknots

I have only lucid dreamt once and the only thing I can remember about that was I was trying to make a rose appear in my hand and I started consentrating and a purple flower appeared. 

One time right before I went to sleep I heard the highway in my back yard and I started getting really calm and sleepy and then I started floating out of my room out of my house out of my town, and so on until I could see the whole earth and the highway noise was making the sound for the air rushing past me. I think I astral projected.

----------


## Rapscallion

Many people find flying high and thus, reaching outer space hard to accomplish in dreams. I have never been able to do it. I think it is because most people view their entire existance as something that happens on Earth, which is true but it sets your unconcious to think that way. Leaving the Earth is such a foreign thought to me that I wake up.

----------


## Wolffe

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *My goal is to eventually be sucked into a black hole without losing lucidity. *



lol, nice. I had a lucid dream where I pulled the moon into the earth, a la LoZ: Majora's mask, and when it crashed, I ended up flying into space, and watching the two remaining large rock fragments from the moon and the earth fall apart

----------


## kage

> _Originally posted by Artie J_
> *I want to have an LD on the Next Gen Enterprise, go to 10 Forward, and try one of those crazy space drinks!*



i would also like to try that! i always wonder what they put in those . . .

----------


## Lucid83

i have flown to space several times.  when i got there i landed on mars or some planet.  I was in a room and tried to make a spaceship.

it turned out to be the size of a toy spaceship.  haha.


I have flown high into the sky too.

I would suggest to start  to try to fly hight into the sky so that you would get better at it.

----------


## danbarber

I plan to leave the galaxy all together, then build my own planet somewhere. I want to see if I can visit the planet multiple times across different dream without re-building it.

I want to try the black hole thing too, it sounds very cool.

----------


## Gawain

Role playing as a dragoon one time, I jumped too far and flew out of orbit.
I was unaffected by the vaccum somehow... I just imagined that the moon was behind me, I landed, and jumped back to Earth. I think that was my only encounter with outerspace. If nothing happened to me, I imagine that if I jumped into a blackhole my mind would make it really dark and that be all. I would like to find out however...

Space sucks. I've always wanted to say that.

----------


## Limitz

> _Originally posted by .jared._
> *Has anyone ever gone into outer-space in a dream? like flown superfast past stars and stuff? explored new planets? Swam in the fire of the sun? *
> 
> 
> When i get good enough at lucid dreaming, this is what i am going to do.*



Yeah and let me tell you it's amazing. Just the feel of being outside of Earth and exploring the infinite is great by itself, but the scenery is breathtaking. Flying there is hard because breaking out of the Earth's atmosphere is difficult for me, so I just went through my closet and came out on an asteroid. Space feels very cold though lol. Hope you get to experience this sometime, because it's very intense.

----------


## worldsbestDJ

One theory of black holes is that they are a path to another dimension...if you go into a black hole (after being crushed by its gravity), you will come out of a 'white hole' in another dimension.  Black hole=in, white hole=out.

----------


## Morphius Mooch

I've been  to space only a few times in lucidity. My first dream was a time travel one where I was in this bright orange space orb (it was round), and it moved faster than sound through the stars and I recall being thrown all over around inside the round speeding ball as I traveled through time. It was an adrenaline rush of not knowing what to expect and the next thing  I knew was that I was bakc on Earth in the future in my town where everyone was staring at me funny. Another dream I had was very beautiful. It was also lucid and I was on a distant planet with lush forests and a fiery red sunset against a crystal blue twilight. There was no  pollution there and all was very peaceful as I flew along in this hovering open craft. but then came the foreign voices from somewhere over a distant loudspeaker. Aliens.they spoke in another language and had male voices.  they knew we were here (my father and sister were with me), and we had to get outta there before they got to us! IT got scary after that. 8)

----------


## englerj

This is such a cool idea! I've never thought of it before   :smiley:   One of my goals for my LDs in the future is to recreate scenes from books or video games, such as American McGee's Alice  ::o:  I think that'd be really cool to explore  ::lol::

----------


## blade5x

Been there three times, pretty amazing stuff.

The way I do it, is I'm on the ground, and I sort of wave my arms in a circular motion from the side going all the way around and coming down the center, and once they come down, I rocket off and the scene changes. I move so fast I can't keep good vision.

First Time: Middle of no where, saw a lot of stars eveywhere

Second Time: Found some run-away planets, and two were indentical neon colored planets of orang, blue, and red.

Third Time: Reached a solar system, and saw some planets. The one I remember most was a planet that looked like a red Venus. I tried going into it, but then it turned into a rubber ball that I kept bouncing off (kind of like the big balls you can sit on in real-life)

None have been mind-blowing, beautiful, inspiring experiences yet.

----------


## Combine

This topic raises one question of mine, is it possible to create yourself a vehicle and use it?

Example, summoning an f-18 fighter jet or a space ship and then getting in yourself, flying it to wherever? Has anyone ever used any vehicle in a dream ?

I wonder if its possible

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I once did that when I was lucid.
Conjured up a device with an motorcycle encyclopedia.
Summoned up the motorcycle much like a showroom thingy (rotating while I was looking for the nice one, Kawasaki Ninja ZX-12R).

I drove it around, but in the end it suddenly ''stopped moving''.

I looked around, then there was someone in a tri-cycle (that's what a 3 wheeled cycle is called?) was pushing the motorcycle forward (ridiculous, considering the speed I went, but funny nonetheless).

I've also summoned up spaceships, Quadbikes, cars, etc. various amounts of time.

Conclusion: Vehicles WILL work if you ''create'' them.

Going into space... easy...
I did it when I wasnt lucid, and I did it when I was lucid.

Didn't find it that special though.

----------


## Stoat

When I get better at lucid dreaming, I am making my main way of teleporting; 

Teleporting by making giant, purple swirling wormholes&#33;

So much stuff to do in outer space LD&#39;s, exploring is what I would probably do&#33; (and the occasional fight humans as an alien  ::lol::  )

----------


## 27

I&#39;ve heard alot of people talk about amazing experiances they&#39;ve had in space. I want to fly around space as the Silver Surfer and be in my favorite seens from Star Wars and Star Trek.  ::borg::

----------


## mountain

> Has anyone ever gone into outer-space in a dream? like flown superfast past stars and stuff? explored new planets? Swam in the fire of the sun? 
> When i get good enough at lucid dreaming, this is what i am going to do.
> [/b]



yeah ive done it, i was like flying really fast and i came to this planet
and everything was like green with plants and stuff and there was this little lake and like a waterful and the water was as clear as glass... and i started swimming in it... and there were little alien creatures that i knew (the way u know things in dreams) were harmless playing around the edge of the pond/lake. and i was swimming there and it was amazing... it was paradise. i highly recomend it.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Has anyone ever gone into outer-space in a dream? like flown superfast past stars and stuff? explored new planets? Swam in the fire of the sun? 
> When i get good enough at lucid dreaming, this is what i am going to do.
> [/b]



I actually did in a non-lucid, now that I think about it. It was this starwarsish dream where my whole class in school was having a battle in space with the Empire. At the end though we destroyed something and then ran like hell, and flew superfast through stars and all. I might have also explored other planets, but I can&#39;t say that for sure. Definitely something I&#39;ll try in a lucid if I get the chance (I am having a mild dry spell).

----------


## dreamergirl

Yes, i actually have expierenced a outer space dreem before....i wasn&#39;t lucid but it was kool..........long time ago........ breathing in outer space.................... *good times*



STILL LOOKING TO BE ADOPTED&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;1

----------

